# Storing Test Leads?



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Bigger purse? :shifty:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Bigger purse? :shifty:


 Man, why would you even say that? Then they'd get all mixed up with my tampons.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

And (just to stay with the theme) you could keep them rollled up in these...(I beleive they are called 'scrunchies') 

View attachment 21891


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a hard case I keep them in with one of meters.

I use a 12 AWG solid ground pigtail to keep them coiled up in pairs.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

There might be something to being forced to individually coil the leads though---more likely to miss a knick or other damage if the leads just get sucked into a reel.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:laughing: That's actually funny enough that I'm really gonna buy those and use them the next time I pack up some equipment, and then wait for the reaction from the next guys to use it.

Any serious ideas, though?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I have a hard case I keep them in with one of meters.
> 
> I use a 12 AWG solid ground pigtail to keep them coiled up in pairs.


:nerd:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

You could try a roll up like one of these. you'd have to get a long one, and then rig it to clip one end of the lead at the end of the roll up?

View attachment 21892


You'd have the little pockets left for your ends..



edit: and yes, that is a make-up kit


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

my wife sometimes uses these elastic hair ties that are covered in a fabric. would be better than a twist tie, wire, or regular rubber band.
other than that I have no ideas.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Scunci-No-Slip-Grip-Evolution-Hair-Ties-Black-14-count/21693275


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/accessories/Cases-Holsters/C75.htm?PID=55841


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Keyrick said:


> http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/accessories/Cases-Holsters/C75.htm?PID=55841


I have the next size up, works ok.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Velcro, lots of Velcro. :laughing: Lots of lead pouches and rolls from fluke too.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Velcro, lots of Velcro. :laughing: Lots of lead pouches and rolls from fluke too.


 Yeah, that's actually the route I go already, just curious what else was out there. I've got tons of the little zipper pouches everyone suggested, but what are the rolls?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The rolls the big probe kits come in. 

I've been looking for large nylon tool rolls I could use scope leads and probes.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

individual sets rolled up and stored in the canvas klein zipper bags


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Big John said:


> Do you guys have any creative ways for storing test leads?
> 
> I'm always looking for a better mouse-trap and wonder if there's not a cleaner way than having six-foot long leads draped all over everywhere.
> 
> ...


Man, I know. You slip on a Fluke cover that protects your meter if dropped that has lead holders but there is no way to wrap them around the meter to make them fit.  You would think Fluke would have solved this by now. A few inches more or less on the lead wires would do it. Jeeeeeze!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Man, I know. You slip on a Fluke cover that protects your meter if dropped that has lead holders


Only good use that I have found for the lead holders is I keep a set of shrouded tip probes in them and have full exposed tip probes on the leads. 

And holding a probe so you can hold the meter at the same time.


----------

